# Apple TV / Mac Mini / NAS



## David_P (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai plusieurs questions pour vous. 

Voici ma configuration. 

Je possède un iMac couplé en Wifi à un NAS Synology où je stock mes vidéos, mes musiques ainsi que mes photos via iTunes. 

J'ai également une TV Sony Bravia couplé à une clé wifi ainsi qu'une autre TV Toshiba avec la PS3. 

J'aimerais savoir les plus et les moins à l'achat d'un Apple TV ou d'un Mac Mini Server ou si les deux seront nécessaires. 

Pour la Toshiba, la PS3 fait office de lecteur média. Mais pour la Sony, la DLNA de Sony n'est pas hyper compatible avec mac et PS3. C'est pourquoi je pensais à l'achat d'un des deux cités plus haut. 

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas et merci d'avance pour vos remarques et réponses. 

David


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai sensiblement la même configuration: iMac + NAS Synology + TV Sony + Apple TV 2 + Mac Mini

Il faut garder à l'esprit que l'Apple TV 2 (ATV2) ne fonctionne qu'en liaison avec un Mac sur lequel tourne iTunes; en fait, l'ATV2 a besoin d'un serveur iTunes. Toute la bibliothèque iTunes de mon iMac est ainsi stockée sur mon NAS. Si je veux y accéder depuis l'ATV2, je lance iTunes sur l'iMac, puis l'ATV2 s'y connecte. Bien sûr, l'ATV2 ne lit que les formats supportés (audio & video) par iTunes; ça limite ... Il faut aussi savoir que même si un NAS Synology fait office de serveur iTunes, ce serveur n'est pas compatible avec l'ATV2. 

C'est pour ça que j'ai également un Mac Mini, raccordé en HDMI sur la TV Sony. J'ai installé Plex sur le Mini et copié toutes mes données multimédia (musique, photos, videos) sur le NAS. Au démarrage, le Mini se connecte automatiquement sur le NAS, puis lance Plex en plein écran. L'avantage de cette solution, c'est qu'on peut lire beaucoup plus de formats audio et vidéo qu'avec iTunes. Je pilote la Mini depuis une télécommande Logitech Harmony One.

Pour résumer:
. L'ATV2 : c'est simple, mais ça ne supporte que quelques formats et ça oblige à laisser un Mac allumé sur lequel tourne iTunes
. Le Mini : c'est un peu plus lourd à mettre en oeuvre, mais c'est beaucoup plus ouvert. Et au fait: pas besoin d'un Mini Server : un Mini classique, connecté au NAS et ça roule !

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (10 Mai 2011)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai sensiblement la même configuration: iMac + NAS Synology + TV Sony + Apple TV 2 + Mac Mini
> 
> ...



J'ai bien compris le début. Je voulais acquérir un Mac Mini car la conversion de certain fichier prend énormément de place pour que ce soit compatible PS3. 

Donc tu me conseillerais de ne pas acheter d'ATV2 mais plutot un Mac mini et laisser mes vidéos HD sur mon NAS ? C'est relié en Wifi en RJ45 ? Car je doute qu'en Wifi, la lecture est fluide avec de la HD. 

Tu me dis que le Mini normal suffit. C'est bien niveau tarif mais pourquoi il suffit en fait, pas besoin du server ?

Je te remercie pour tes futures réponses.


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,

effectivement, j'aurais tendance à conseiller le Mini.

Concernant le réseau : chez moi, tout est connecté en filaire. J'ai un switch à l'étage sur lequel sont connectés l'iMac, le NAS, le routeur, etc ... J'ai un second switch au rez de chaussée, sur lequel on trouve la TV, la PS3, le Mini, le lecteur blu-ray. Entre les deux switchs, je passe en CPL.
Au début, j'avais fait des essais en wifi, mais ce n'était pas terrible au niveau débit; beaucoup de saccades ...

Pourquoi pas un Mini Server : tout simplement parce que tu n'as pas besoin des fonctions "server" pour faire ce que tu décris. Un Mini "basique" qui va se connecter sur le NAS suffit amplement. Pour simplifier, le serveur, c'est le NAS.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (10 Mai 2011)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> effectivement, j'aurais tendance à conseiller le Mini.
> 
> ...



Il faudrait plutôt attendre (s'il sort) le mac mini intel core i5 ou le i2 marche très bien ?

Je reçois mon CPL courant de cette semaine pour améliorer le débit entre le NAS et la PS3 et le futur mac mini ou ATV2. 

Ok j'ai bien compris avec le mini server ;-)


----------



## Holy Diver (11 Mai 2011)

Mon Mini est un modèle de début 2009, avec un proc C2D 2.0GHz : il n'a, par exemple, aucun problème pour lire les enregistrements TNT HD faits par EyeTV. 
Je n'ai cependant jamais essayé de lire des mkv HD (tels que rips de blu-ray) avec cette machine et je ne sais donc pas comment elle réagirait ...

Après les mises à jour récentes du MacBook Pro et de l'iMac, on peut espérer que celle du Mini ne devrait plus tarder; à toi de voir en fonction de ta patience 

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (12 Mai 2011)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Mon Mini est un modèle de début 2009, avec un proc C2D 2.0GHz : il n'a, par exemple, aucun problème pour lire les enregistrements TNT HD faits par EyeTV.
> Je n'ai cependant jamais essayé de lire des mkv HD (tels que rips de blu-ray) avec cette machine et je ne sais donc pas comment elle réagirait ...
> 
> Après les mises à jour récentes du MacBook Pro et de l'iMac, on peut espérer que celle du Mini ne devrait plus tarder; à toi de voir en fonction de ta patience
> ...



Ok c'était mon but. Pouvoir lire des Blu Ray ripper en wifi avec CPL en passant par le Mac Mini et le Syno. 

Je vais attendre la nouvelle sortie du Mac mini si c'est pour bientôt. On verra bien. 

Par contre il n'y a plus d'intérêt à avoir l'ATV2 si l'on possède de Mac mini c'est bien ça où il y a un plus quand même ?

Merci 

D'


----------



## marvel63 (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour David_P,
as-tu étudié la possibilité d'acheter tout simplement un lecteur multimedia type WD TV LIVE.

Pour 90 euros tu pourras lire tout format mkv/iso etc..., il accèdera à ton NAS sans problème.


----------



## David_P (12 Mai 2011)

Salut, 

Oui, je me suis également intéressé au WD TV Live. Les avis sont assez partagés sur ce boîtier. 

Mais l'avantage sur Mac mini c'est XMBC / Plex et le fait de pouvoir surfer.


----------



## Holy Diver (13 Mai 2011)

David,

(je t'ai également répondu au sujet du NAS)

Concernant l'intérêt de l'ATV2:
perso, j'en vois un quand même: lorsque j'ai du monde à la maison, je préfère passer par l'ATV2 pour lire ma musique; l'ATV2 récupère directement mes listes de lecture depuis mon iMac, chose que ne fait pas Plex sur le Mini. Et même si le Mini et l'ATV2 sont gérés depuis la télécommande, Madame préfère utiliser l'ATV2 plutôt que le Mini.

Autre avantage pour moi : Airplay. Je peux facilement envoyer de la musique et/ou de la video depuis mon iPad sur l'ATV2.

Pour résumer : pour moi, les deux sont complémentaires. Le Mini pour lire mes enregistrements TV faits avec EyeTV, ainsi que mes DVD rippés. L'ATV2 pour la musique et tout ce qui tourne autour d'Airplay.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (13 Mai 2011)

J'ai tout compris maintenant. Merci beaucoup c'est extrêmement clair maintenant. ;-)


----------



## David_P (15 Mai 2011)

En fait, pour simplifier les choses, je pense prendre un WD TV live pour la TV de la chambre à la place de la PS3 comme lecteur multimédia, car ce dernier ne lit pas le MKV et je ne désire pas tout convertir en .ts par exemple. Le WD TV live sera connecté en CPL au Syno pour la lecture des films HD. J'espère juste que ce sera fluide pour la HD. 

Par contre pour le salon, je vais rester sur l'ATV2 et par la suite le mac mini pour lire les MKV en HD. Le mac mini sera également connecté en CPL au Syno.

Vous pensez la configuration possible et correct ?


Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Holy Diver (17 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

je ne connais pas le WD TV Live, mais je pense que ça devrait le faire. Perso, j'utilise également un lecteur multimédia : un xTreamer. Avant, je l'utilisais en mode "sans disque dur" , connecté via CPL sur le NAS. Maintenant, j'y ai ajouté un "petit" disque de 500Go, ce qui me permet de l'emporter en week end par exemple.

Juste une remarque : si je comprends bien, le WD TV sera raccordé en CPL (dans la chambre) et le futur Mini sera également raccordé en CPL, mais cette fois-ci dans le salon. Je sais qu'on peut avoir plusieurs boitiers CPL sur une même installation, mais je ne sais pas si cela a un impact ou pas sur le débit global qu'on peut obtenir ...

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## David_P (19 Mai 2011)

Oui c'est bien ça. 

Mais ce sera rarement voir jamais utilisé via CPL en même temps. 

Je ne connais pas le xTreamer. Mais ayant fait quelques recherches, il y a l'air bien. Même mieux que le WD TV live car il y a l'entré iPhone qui n'est pas négligeable. Il est toutefois un peu plus cher. 

A voir pour le choix. 

Merci. 

D

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------

Je vais opter pour le Xtreamer rien pour ça : 

Le WD TV live : 

Les formats vidéo propriétaires (iTunes® Store, Cinema Now, Movielink®, Amazon Unbox&#8482;, and Vongo®) ne sont pas supportés.​


----------



## Holy Diver (22 Mai 2011)

Attention : le xTreamer ne lira pas non plus les vidéos achetées sur l'iTunes Store (cf. protection)

Cdt

H_D


----------



## David_P (22 Mai 2011)

Ok, dommage. 

J'ai peut-être trouvé une solution. En fait, je pensais acheter un seul Mac mini et l'utiliser sur les deux TV. Vu que c'est un ordinateur, je pense pouvoir le déplacer et le brancher rapidement sur la tv que je veux utiliser et regarder mes films en streaming. 

Comme ceci, pas besoin d'acheter un autre lecteur multimédia et la lecture des films DL sur l'App Store se fera ainsi que les films mkv ou autre encodeur.


----------



## David_P (26 Mai 2011)

Personne ne peut me dire si cela est possible ?

Car pour la lecture des fichiers mkv ainsi que ceux DL sur l'Apple Store qui sortent en H264, je ne vois que le Mac mini non ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

